# 82 stanza wont start, help!



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

i replaced the cylinder head on my 82 stanza (w/ a C20 model engine with the 8 spark plug configuration) with one from a local junkyard over the last weekend and i cannot get my engine to start again for the life of me. 

i replaced the timing belt while i was at it and thus i am almost certain that the engine timing is not the problem. i verified spark at the spark plugs, it is blue and strong. i installed the distributor according to the haynes manual i have and still the most that i get out of the engine is the occasional pop or sputter.

any ideas? could incorrect valve clearances alone cause the engine not to start? i think that is the only thing i haven't checked yet...

i'm at a loss  ... please help!

thanks in advance,

casey


----------



## jcmx (Jan 26, 2008)

I would go back and double check the vacuum lines and make sure your elec. connections are hooked up right. Did you take off the head with the #1 cylinder at tdc?


----------

